

Ask HN: Tool to Scan HTML Code of 100's of pages - josephjrobison

I need to scan every page on my site for an instance of the "Meta=revisit" tag. Screaming Frog, Xenu, and SEOmoz only scan predefined elements, where I need to search the HTML of every page.<p>Let me know if you've used or come across anything like this!
======
czbond
Are you on a linux machine? You could use the command 'egrep -ri "revisit" * >
occurences.out" This will search the entire content of each page, and tell you
what files they're in, and what they say.

On a Windows machine, just use the Search functionality.

